
Ask HN: What are the big tech projects for Covid-19? - buboard
Years ago i remember Google launched Flu Trends. Apart from scaling up their operations for increased demand, and Apple&#x27;s evaluation test, what is being launched for COVID-19 by big tech companies? Any interesting projects?
======
mtmail
[https://healthweather.us/](https://healthweather.us/) run by IoT thermometer
company
[https://www.kinsahealth.co/products/](https://www.kinsahealth.co/products/)
is quite interesting. Not that I would want my thermometer to send back data
into the cloud but by aggregate and anonymized it seems useful.

